

Where is my lean browser for browsing gone to? - Lorenz-Kraft

Hi all,<p>i&#x27;m surfing a lot in the net. I do some web development. Sometimes there are 10 to 20 Tabs opened ... and my CPU Fan is roaring at me. Time to buy a new computer? Well ... no! I don&#x27;t get it why a browser with 20 opened tabs eats up 4 Gig of RAM and spikes my CPU to 100%?<p>So i&#x27;m looking for a cool browser that does just this: browsing. No fancy development stuff included. A FireFox Light. Have you seen it? Pleas leave a comment!<p>IF something like this is none existent, who is willing to help me building a fork of some browser to make surfing the web fun again?<p>Greets, Chris<p>p.s. i&#x27;m currently using Chrome, Safari and Firefox. Some Plugins like Popup Blocker installed. all eat up TOO much ram while doing, in my view, nothing.
======
keithpeter
OK: Epiphany Web browser (webkit based) under Gnome 2.30 on gNewSense is
coping with 12 tabs or so and using 170Mb. Tabs include The Verge and other
heavy sites. I have javascript enabled. Scrolling is a bit slow on this old
laptop. On a 1024 wide screen you get 9 tabs then arrows (i.e. Epiphany does
not wrap the tabs bar).

[http://thesimplecomputer.info/1-month-with-the-midori-web-
br...](http://thesimplecomputer.info/1-month-with-the-midori-web-browser/)

Midori has had a facelift (Gnome 3 version). Might be worth a try. Can't
install this myself on this laptop without changing the OS.

------
randallma
Try Midori? Runs on Webkit, has all of the base features of the other major
browsers (web inspector, bookmarks, etc) without the cloud/syncing features or
addons.

------
juliangoldsmith
I'm rather partial to surf myself, which you can find at:
[http://surf.suckless.org/](http://surf.suckless.org/) . It's best suited for
*nixes under a tiling WM, so YMMV.

------
zomg
if you want a true lean browser then dillo is the only way to go:
[http://www.dillo.org](http://www.dillo.org)

